# Collecting From Customs.



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

Is there any way that I can go to the JHB international mail hub and collect my parcel from there? The airport is right down the road from me and would save me having to wait 10 plus days for the parcel to travel a few km.


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

yes you can normally collect your parcels directly from the hub

just be sure to call and confirm that they are ready for collection


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

Thanks. I just tried calling and sat listening to a ringing phone for 10 minutes which then cut off. 

I called the 011 961 6000.

Is that the correct number to call?

Also, do you by any chance have an address? I can swing past and take a chance.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

nope sorry, im in cape town 

but usually the hub have several numbers to call on


----------



## shabbar (25/6/14)

+27 11 961 6000 is the correct no ,

Physical Address: Jones Rd, Jet Park, Boksburg, 1459

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (25/6/14)

Also found this on SARS' website - another number if you don't come right

O R Tambo International Airport
Contact type: Customs: Airports
Country: South Africa
Region: Gauteng
City: Johannesburg
Building: New Agents Building
Telephone number: 0800 00 7277
Fax number: (011) 923 2467
Physical address: New Agents Building
Jones Road
Cargo Division
OR Tambo International Airport
Postal address: Private Bag x3
OR Tambo International Airport
1627
Business hours: Travellers: 24hours General: 08h00-16h30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey786 (25/6/14)

I just followed the numbers provided and my parcel should be in germination hub tomorrow
I owe em R41... On R1000 order so I'm cool

Thanks for numbers

0119616000 worked for me


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

All sorted. Just picked up my parcel. Woohoo!


----------



## shabbar (25/6/14)

Joey786 said:


> I just followed the numbers provided and my parcel should be in *germination* hub tomorrow
> I owe em R41... On R1000 order so I'm cool
> 
> Thanks for numbers
> ...


 
is there such a place in jhb


----------



## Joey786 (25/6/14)

Germiston lol
Ridictive txt


----------



## Lize (23/7/14)

Hi guys. Just a question. From all the recent orders from nicoticket, heathers and mt baker. How may only paid the Vat and handling and how many had to pay the 45%. Just curious as my hubby has some incoming parcels from all of the above and vulcan vape for some bobas, halo and mad alchemist (first time orders) Very excited


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

Lize said:


> Hi guys. Just a question. From all the recent orders from nicoticket, heathers and mt baker. How may only paid the Vat and handling and how many had to pay the 45%. Just curious as my hubby has some incoming parcels from all of the above and vulcan vape for some bobas, halo and mad alchemist (first time orders) Very excited


 
It's really a Hit-n-miss with SA customs and a continuous nightmare for local importers. Some days you're lucky and only pay the 14% VAT, and other days they come up with the weirdest duties. To get a sensible clarification from them, is almost impossible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lize (23/7/14)

Was just wondering with the "discreet packaging" if its mostly sucessful or not?


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

Lize said:


> Was just wondering with the "discreet packaging" if its mostly sucessful or not?


 
I assume you mean "customs friendly packaging" - 99% of the time successful.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/7/14)

MurderDoll said:


> All sorted. Just picked up my parcel. Woohoo!


 What ya get ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/7/14)

The Inhaler said:


> What ya get ???


Was ages ago. 

That was my Cana mod which I ended up sending back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones (23/7/14)

@Lize Just got a notification to collect t my MT Baker order from the post. The amount to pay Is R176 customs for 5 bottles of 30 ml juice.
They sent it for customs inspection as well.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lize (23/7/14)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/14)

bones said:


> @Lize Just got a notification to collect t my MT Baker order from the post. The amount to pay Is R176 customs for 5 bottles of 30 ml juice.
> They sent it for customs inspection as well.


Wow that's quite a hefty amount hey!

I got charged R19 for a parcel of about 150 ml of juices.

Looks like it's either hit or miss!


----------

